

Show HN: tromboone))) - Use the knowledge of your customers to grow your startup - devgutt
http://tromboone.com

======
devgutt
Hi, I'm the founder of tromboone. I created tromboone to allow startups
iterate faster with their customers and partners. Use people's knowledge and
skills to make your company grow faster and better. Any suggestions are much
appreciated. Reach me at <http://tromboone.com/gustavo>.

